# Pallets and Upcycled Lumber - POLL



## SalvageCraft (Jun 26, 2011)

I've noticed an awful lot of pallet wood projects posted lately (3 on front page right now . I am wondering if this is a growing trend, or if I'm just happening to notice these projects more. I like to think it means more people are "going green", but I'm also just a hopeless optimist…

So, please share your responses to these 3 questions:

1. Do you make use of pallets/reclaimed/upcycled lumber in your work?
2. If so, is this a newer development for you? Something you might do more often?
3. What sources of reclaimed/upcycled/free wood can you recommend to the rest of us?

Thanks!


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

1. yes, when I can find them
2. no, yes
3. ?


----------



## BensBeerStShop (Jan 8, 2012)

I work in architectural salvage. I use nearly all antique, reused and repurposed wood. Pretty much the only new parts I use in anything are nails and screws


----------



## TCCcabinetmaker (Dec 14, 2011)

Well, I started using recycled lumber a long time ago, Yes I have some pallet projects but they are mostly just for me because the wood was free, and well I've never really finished them either.

Good sources are just about any store that doesn't send their pallets back, but unfortunately most pallets will not have viable lumber in them, It will be too thin or too split or warped or whatever to really be useable, however every once in a while you'll find one where they made it out of un-sellable mahogany or something of the like.

Another is old barns and old old houses that people are demolishing, it's harder to catch those, but hey when you can it's great.

You can also catch green lumber on the side of a road after a storm or when people take down trees or branches, you may have to let it set, but it can be worth picking it up and throwing it in the trunk.

The vast majority of my projects require pristine lumber so I don't use salvaged lumber all the time, but the guy I've been working on projects for about the past oh four months for loves recycled heart pine so… Part of it even came out of his house!


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

1. Yes
2. Yes
3.?
With the price of wood nowadays I'll use whatever I can get.


----------



## geoscann (Feb 27, 2012)

well after spending 300 dollars for some ruffsawn maple. I,am defiantly looking for wood anywhere i can find it. my brother brought me 3 oak pallets that have some real potential. i also have bought lumber from people that have barns that have fallen down. i got some realy nice lumber. just make sure you ask before going to the barns some people let you take it others charge for it but most of the time it a lot cheaper than from the mill.


----------



## SalvageCraft (Jun 26, 2011)

Regarding #3, here are a few of my own findings:
Pallets from flooring suppliers tend to be better quality, denser wood than pallets from places with lighter merchandise, say a department store or furniture outlet (true, in my experience). 
I try to stay friendly with tree companies, and often get nice hardwoods that I can play with.
If you dress up like Roy Underhill and walk into a lumberyard with a camera crew and just start taking stuff, everyone will assume you are supposed to be there doing whatever you are doing (this might not be true).


----------



## SalvageCraft (Jun 26, 2011)

I've also found a lot of great hard pine coming out of old houses that are being rehabbed.


----------



## BerBer5985 (Oct 10, 2011)

I own a flooring store and we get plenty of leftover pallets and hardwood flooring from jobs. The idea of taking something that most people would look at as trash and turning into something useful/beautiful is what I like about using pallet wood. You can pick up free wood and pallets from almost anywhere. Just ask around at some flooring stores, department stores like sears and kmart, etc. People usually throw them out.


----------



## BensBeerStShop (Jan 8, 2012)

Most of the lumber that is in my shop now came from houses that have been demolished. To add to my earlier comment, I Cruise alleys on trash day a lot too. Wood from broken or unwanted furniture, along with hardware. Dumpsters can be good too, at remodel sites, thrift stores, furniture companies. I'm always on the lookout for stuff. Most of what I get from my work is pine, walnut and oak. I get a little maple and even mahogany too on occasion. I've been in attics of old houses and got a whole floor of 16-18" wide boards. That is rare, but it's a heck of a score when I find it. I always get a call… "are you ok?" because the boss hears me holler


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

I used recycled wood at one time because I could get it for free. But after trashing a set of knife blades from a hidden nail, I decided it wasn't worth it…..


----------



## geoscann (Feb 27, 2012)

the pallets for concrete blocks are usually very thick and oak or some kind of hardwood. My son has a metal detector it works great for cking for nails and staples.


----------



## BensBeerStShop (Jan 8, 2012)

I think it'll always be worth it. The wood I get to use is all old growth, tight grained and no new trees get harmed in the process. I've trashed a few blades on nails, but a metal detector has solved that problem. You can just use a regular hobby detector or one that was made for lumber. The dedicated lumber ones more precisely point out where the nail is though.


----------



## SalvageCraft (Jun 26, 2011)

I use a metal detecting stud finder to be sure all the nails are out. But not always. A few months ago I put a fresh set of blades into my planer and was so excited so see how much better it would cut that I didn't bother to look for the big honkin' nail in the VERY FIRST board I fed into it… 
Sometimes learning happens real quick!


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

I had a little handheld, don't know if the battery was weak or what, but it didn't pick up this one…..


----------



## BensBeerStShop (Jan 8, 2012)

That it does Jesse. Actually, lessons happen real quick, the learning…. not so much. hahaha


----------



## SalvageCraft (Jun 26, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a good metal detector made for lumber?


----------



## rmoore (Mar 9, 2011)

All three of the birdhouses I posted and the barbell rack are from pallet lumber, oak and poplar. I got the pallets from work. The top boards were 1 1/4 inches thick. I use them because they are free and it's good wood to learn new skills with rather than buying exotic lumber to practice on. I've found listings on Craigslist for free pallets. Also check your local cabinet shop. You would be surprised at how much scrap they make.


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

When I farmed I always had pallets around. Fixed old graineries, etc. Money was tight and we did what we did.
*1:* YES
*2:* No, this is not new to me
*3:* I like old cedar house doors, I go to FARM auctions. It seems every farm here has a stash in the barn from old trees cut years ago. I check out our local Habit Restore often, (Certain pieces can be bought cheap, I find a lot of t&g cedar ,3-4 ft 'rs at the Restore). *AND *AS I drive to work there is always a pile at end of someones driveway on garbage day mornings !


----------



## BensBeerStShop (Jan 8, 2012)

I use a stud finder like you do, but I know Rockler has 2 in their catalog. Little Wizard II(27869) and Lumber wizard(45767)


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*Gene Howe

+1
*


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

I get mine from a repackaging place that gets in brass and copper along with other heavy objects. The result is more oak then I care for. The best part sometimes is the rails. I've been resawing some maple for a bent lamination I'm working on and just came across 3 3×4s that are fairly heavy but not oak. I also reclaim apple from the local farmers.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

I never try pallet wood!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

I've never did a project from pallet wood, (yet), and, there is a lot of good projects from pallet wood out there as confirmed by a lot o folks on here. I think it's gr8 to use/recycle, whatever you want to call it.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

1. Almost never, too much time wasted in prepping it. I'm not fond of pulling nails and ruining my planes on a missed one.
2. No, I've always felt this way.
3. I don't have any sources nor do I look for them.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

I love palette wood.
Here is a few projects.


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

I work for a Walk-in Cooler/Freezer MFGR, so I can get all the free Pallets & crates I can stand.

I use them all the time. Check out some of my projects


----------



## Martyroc (Feb 1, 2012)

Ok, here's my 2 cents.
1. Yes
2. Not that new, it starred about 16 or 17 years ago. Norm Abrahms made a coffee table on the new Yankee work out of all reclaimed pallets, at the time I watched the episode, I had no money for wood, but where I worked I had an unlimited pallet supply, that is the exact time it started.
3. I get a ton of free pallets from work, for the rest of us, and I have dine this myself, dumpster diving. Go to any industrial section and you will find tons of pallets being thrown away. If you take to the companies that are throwing them away more than half will tell you to help yourself. My only advice is be careful of the town/city laws. Where I used to live once it was put out on the curb or a designated collection area the city owned it, in other words they could fine you for taking them. In the by laws in bold letters it said, once your refuse is placed out for removal or recycling it the is the property of XXXXXX, any persons caught hauling this away is *SUBJECT TO A FINE, OR IMPRISONMENT, THIS IS AGAINST THE LAW!* Individuals/businesses are stealing from city recycling,and disposal revenue.

FYI: if you look at most of my projects posted here, majority are all recycled lumber, including my current blog.


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

Martyroc:Good point !
When lumber or furniture is on curb, I always walk to the house ,knock on door and Ask if I can take it. TORONTO has by-law. illegally to go through other peoples garbage.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Great ideas, I've made a few things from pallet stuff, handy.
BUT there is a scarey development…PLASTIC pallets !
Yes they're out there lurking !


----------

